# public hunting?



## wifflewidgeon (Oct 7, 2004)

I may be heading up north to the grand forks area soon for a duck hunt late october or early november. I was wondering were i could find some good public hunting land in and around the area. Any help would be well appreciated!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Go Here
http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/info/plots.html


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, 
Right now there are loads of ducks around the grand forks area. I went out last night with some friensa and we saw thousands fo them flying over in scattered flocks or 2-3 hundread per and all landing in a slugh next to ours. I would go a little more west of GF if I were you though.

Curt
UND WingMasters


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Saw many large groups of Ducks on the ponds last evening near Lake Audubon!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Lake Audubon? Where is that?? Divers ?? or...

Curt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you don't know anyone around Audobon, I wouldn't waste your time and I mean that sincerely. I used to hunt around there a few years back but can't get on any of the land anymore in 3 days of knocking on doors.

It's just east of Sakakawea.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

AMEN Chris, used to be able to hunt ducks and geese over there all the time..........even on tightly posted land. Now, that area has so many pits dug for leasee's that it is sickening. My dad's friend lets me hunt on his very small spread but that is only 1-2 times a year.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Banker out of central ND has bought or leased much of the best land on the S and E sides of the refuge.


----------



## wifflewidgeon (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I have relatives up in grand forks and i know how helpfull north dakotans can be. I just love the attitude you have. I contacted my uncle and ill be hunting a few lakes around the devils lake area which from what ive been seeing on the internet should be awesome. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

I hunted in Minnesota last weekend and there are a lot of divers down, the real birds are strting to come here actually, no more wasting my time on da puddlers...haha. How has everyone esle been doing? Seen many divers??

Curt


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

seen a few bills by alexandria last weekend. there comin


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

I was hunting on a diver lake by the roseau area, decent amount of birds. Anyone else been NW of Grand forks??

Curt
Divers for Life


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

hunted the west metro on minneapolis the last few nights and got a few teal each time. Have not seen any type of a migration as of yet.


----------



## Kooshnitz (Apr 7, 2004)

Sweet. Well I am out now with a friend towards Michigan area. Good luck to you all this weekend! Just going for satirday though, got homecomming sat night, studying LOTS on sunday and then Big and Rich concert at the alerus on sunday night. laters

Curt
UND WingMaster


----------

